# Anyone else have back problems?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I would go see your doctor.


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Go see a chiropractor. I've had back pain since about the age of 12, my dad was found to have advanced spinal degeneration at the age of 30 and by the time he was 40 he had to have a titanium cage holding four levels of his spine together. I went to my GP for my pain at first but I just paid hundreds of dollars for an X ray to have my GP tell me he didn't see anything wrong.
Chiropractors are trained to notice changes in our back that GP's aren't. I have major sublaxation in my neck and lower back and now I go to the chiropractor twice a week so I don't end up like my dad. He can't run, he can't horseback ride, he can't sit or lie down for long periods of time, and he can't lift anything heavier than 6lbs.
I don't mean to scare anyone but do go see a chiropractor, it will pay off later in life to take care of your back now.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Back pain sucks. I have had to deal with it on and off since I was about 18 or so, got dumped off a horse, then hurt if fixing a broken fence, then rode saddle bronc and got dumped again, and again; took three or so goes at that before I gave that away. Didn’t really bother me a great deal till after I was about 35, now I have to be really careful or I can put it out doing something as simple as ting shoe laces. My advice would be to find some good core strength training exercises, stomach and back, they probably wont fix it but they should help you learn to avoid putting it out.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I second the chiropractor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine hurt like hell after one of my riding lessons. Needless to say I'm not longer riding there and trying out a different facility.

I'd check with the chiro and then maybe evaluate the saddle fit to you on your pony?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my back now hurts all the time when I ride. there is some place where the bones rub on each other, I think. Very localized. But, since this is not "right" the surrounding muscles are all tight trying to protect that area. back hurts all the time now, though not so bad if I am just sitting. 

sometimes back pain can come and go, which is usually the case when you are a young person. But, now that I am middle aged, it has become my life partner.


----------

